# laggport



## fernandel (May 8, 2021)

Hi!

I have settings in /etc/rc.conf:

```
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanaddr x.x.x....f"
ifconfig_re1="up"
ifconfig_ue0="up"
ifconfig_wlan0="up WPA"
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto failover laggport re1 laggport ue0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
```
It works wne I switched from ethernet o WiFi but when I use ethernet I got messages:

```
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: Associated with x.x.x.....
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=x.x.x... reason=0
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="Notebook" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=WRONG_KEY
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="Notebook"
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 72:37:7a:70:82:78 (SSID='Notebook' freq=2412 MHz)
wpa_supplicant[55217]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: Associated with x.x.x.x....
wpa_supplicant[55217]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with x.x.x..... [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
wpa_supplcant[55217]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to x.x.x..... completed [id=0 id_str=]
```

And another "problem" is: I am using USB-C dock station which has also ethernet port (ue0) which works but doesn't accept MAC address and is not associated with lagg0 if I pull cable from laptop and connect to dock station.

Thank you.


----------

